# duermevela



## sdl

quiero traducir esta palabra en la linea 'una condicion para sobrevivir es ser eterno reptil en duermevela' (es de la poema 'johnny tecate').  it seems to mean 'half-sleep' or 'wakeful sleep' but those words don't sound right.


----------



## danielfranco

Restless, light sleep. Says the dictionary. But I don't know if any of those captures the full concept of "duermevela".
Hmm...


----------



## splurge

Estuve una hora con duermevela. 
I had one hour light sleep?

Regards


----------



## phantom2007

The reptiles, as well as many animals, have a very light sleep, yes, but they still keep alert and ready to react quickly in case of attacks (and so survive in a hostile environment). 
But I do not know a good equivalent in English. "Light sleep" looks too limited IMO.


----------



## Amapolas

Perhaps doze or drowse?


----------



## iribela

Yes, doze off works well in the sense of light sleeping, drifting off to sleep. However, there is a sense of unrest associated with 'duermevela' that I don't think doze off or drift off to sleep capture.


----------



## jilar

Duermevela se forma a partir de dormir, sleep, y de velar(vigilar), guard o watch.

Esa persona no tiene un sueño profundo, o sea, lo tiene ligero. Está durmiendo, pero al menor sonido, se desvela y detecta si hay algún peligro.

Es típico usarlo para los soldados cuando tienen que vigilar, por estar de guardia. En teoría deben estar despiertos, pero seguro que muchos echan una cabezada, un pequeño sueño ligero, en fin, duermevela.

¿No hay nada en inglés parecido a sleepwatch o así?
Estar durmiendo y a la vez vigilante, por extraño que parezca. Eso solo se consigue si el sueño es (muy) ligero.


----------



## horsewishr

> *sleep with one eye open*
> 
> *PHRASE*
> 
> Sleep very lightly, aware of what is happening around one.
> 
> _‘the woman was like a cat sleeping with one eye open, watching everything that went on’_





sleep with one eye open | Definition of sleep with one eye open in English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## steemic

horsewishr said:


> sleep with one eye open | Definition of sleep with one eye open in English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## Elixabete

horsewishr said:


> sleep with one eye open | Definition of sleep with one eye open in English by Oxford Dictionaries


You can also say " dormir con un ojo abierto" in Spanish as a synonym  for " duermevela".


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Duermevela se forma a partir de dormir, sleep, y de velar(vigilar), guard o watch.


Esto me recordó la palabra "catnap", pero creo que también a esta se le puede aplicar lo que me decía Iribela acerca del "sense of unrest associated with 'duermevela' ".



horsewishr said:


> sleep with one eye open | Definition of sleep with one eye open in English by Oxford Dictionaries


Parece lo que más se le acerca, pues incluye la idea de estar alerta. Y, como pone Elixabete más abajo, también en castellano lo decimos así:


Elixabete said:


> You can also say " dormir con un ojo abierto" in Spanish as a synonym for " duermevela".


----------



## iribela

Lo triste es que 'sleep with one eye open' no le llega ni a los talones a 'duermevela', una palabra para mí encantadora y sugestiva


----------



## Elixabete

iribela said:


> Lo triste es que 'sleep with one eye open' no le llega ni a los talones a 'duermevela', una palabra para mí encantadora y sugestiva


Curioso, supongo que cada uno creamos nuestras propias asociaciones de significado con las palabras en base a nuestra experiencia,  pero para mí " duermevela" no tiene connotaciones sugerentes. A mí me remite a no dormir profundamente por  preocupación, me trae a la mente niños enfermos o adolescentes que no vuelven  a casa a la hora establecida.


----------



## Ballenero

*Sleep a wink *(slang)


----------



## Elixabete

Ballenero said:


> *Sleep a wink *(slang)


Not to sleep a wink (y no diría yo que es slang) significa no pegar ojo, no dormir nada es distinto a " duermevela", un sueño ligero .


----------



## phantom2007

Tal vez haya que inventar la palabra?


I risk one:
Slumwake


----------



## Ballenero

Yo no he dicho: "not to sleep a wink"
Yo he dicho: "sleep a wink"
Significa, "dormir con un ojo abierto",
que es lo mismo o casi que duermevela.
Lo he oído en una canción.
¿Por qué hablas sin saber?


----------



## Elixabete

Ballenero said:


> Yo no he dicho: "not to sleep a wink"
> Yo he dicho: "sleep a wink"
> Significa, "dormir con un ojo abierto",
> que es lo mismo o casi que duermevela.
> Lo he oído en una canción.
> ¿Por qué hablas sin saber?


No he oído "sleep a wink" en mi vida, siempre lo he visto en negativo o con hardly ( yesterday we hardly slept a wink/ apenas pegué ojo).   Podrías citar tu fuente por favor.
En cualquier caso, " a wink" es un periodo de tiempo brevísimo, un parpadeo, no " con un ojo abierto", dormir poco o no poder conciliar el sueño y la duermevela ( un sueño ligero, pero que puede durar toda la noche) no son lo mismo.
Y por cierto aquí habla todo el mundo cuando quiere incluso para equivocarse.


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> Curioso, supongo que cada uno creamos nuestras propias asociaciones de significado con las palabras en base a nuestra experiencia,  pero para mí " duermevela" no tiene connotaciones sugerentes. A mí me remite a no dormir profundamente por  preocupación, me trae a la mente niños enfermos o adolescentes que no vuelven  a casa a la hora establecida.


Entiendo lo de cuidar enfermos y otras situaciones preocupantes, y estoy de acuerdo. Pero, tal vez en cierta medida debido a vivencias personales, para mí es una palabra muy sugerente, y me encantan su estructura morfológica y la contradicción de sus partes.


----------



## Elixabete

iribela said:


> Entiendo lo de cuidar enfermos y otras situaciones preocupantes, y estoy de acuerdo. Pero, tal vez en cierta medida debido a vivencias personales, para mí es una palabra muy sugerente, y me encantan su estructura morfológica y la contradicción de sus partes.


Sí, es bonita estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## phantom2007

teens strike again...


----------



## horsewishr

Ballenero said:


> *Sleep a wink *(slang)


As Elixabete suggested, "a wink" means a short time.  In fact, "forty winks" is a short nap.
forty winks


----------



## Ballenero

@Elixabete
Siento haber sido un poco rudo pero me dolió la rapidez y la forma en que echaste abajo mi comentario. Había estado un rato pensando e investigando sobre ello, no lo dije así sin más.
Sé que he sido maleducado y te pido disculpas.
De todas maneras aquí está el link: Urban Dictionary: sleep a wink


----------



## Elixabete

Ballenero said:


> @Elixabete
> Siento haber sido un poco rudo pero me dolió la rapidez y la forma en que echaste abajo mi comentario. Había estado un rato pensando e investigando sobre ello, no lo dije así sin más.
> Sé que he sido maleducado y te pido disculpas.
> De todas maneras aquí está el link: Urban Dictionary: sleep a wink


No pasa nada , pero si te fijas bien en el ejemplo del urban dictionary dicen " didn't sleep a wink" en negativo, "someone who stays up all night" ( alguien que no duerme en toda la noche, no veo que hablen de " dormir con un ojo abierto") es "someone who doesn't sleep a wink" no " someone who sleeps a wink" . Si buscas en google " sleep a wink" sleep a wink significado - Google Search verás que te remiten a multitud de diccionarios que contemplan " not sleep a wink" ( y no dicen que sea slang, es una expresión normal y corriente). 
A veces " urban dictionary" hay que tomarselo " with a pinch of salt".
De ninguna manera pretendía ofenderte, pero si puse lo que puse es porque estaba segura de lo que estaba diciendo.
¡Ah! Me pica la curiosidad, ¿en qué canción dices que habías oído "sleep a wink"?


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> ...¡Ah! Me pica la curiosidad, ¿en qué canción dices que habías oído "sleep a wink"?


Yo quedé con la espina también  La primera que me vino a la mente fue una de los Beatles que dice en parte "...I haven't slept a wink..."
¡Quién sabe!


----------



## jsvillar

Pero independientemente de si existe o no, 'sleep a wink' sería 'echar una cabezada'. 'Duermevela' es peor, te puedes pasar toda la noche así. Yo he oído 'duermevela' tanto para dormir ligeramente (estar casi despierto) como para no dormir (estar casi dormido).


----------



## OtroLencho

Ballenero said:


> Yo no he dicho: "not to sleep a wink"
> Yo he dicho: "sleep a wink"
> Significa, "dormir con un ojo abierto",


Nunca lo he oído con esa connotación, y casi siempre negativo (_not sleep a wink_).


----------



## OtroLencho

Ballenero said:


> Significa, "dormir con un ojo abierto",
> ...
> Lo he oído en una canción.
> ¿Por qué hablas sin saber?


¿Nos puedes pasar la letra o nombre de la canción, por favor?  Quizá más contexto aclare la confusión.


----------



## cirrus

Tossing and turning is how I would say it. It's when you get up in the morning and although technically you might have been asleep, it doesn't feel like it. You get to work and someone notices you look like you need more than coffee to wake you up and you'd say something like "I had a really bad night, I was just tossing and turning." What I don't know is whether this usage works on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## OtroLencho

Elixabete said:


> ...dormir poco o no poder conciliar el sueño y la duermevela ( un sueño ligero, pero que puede durar toda la noche) no son lo mismo.


Después de repasar todo el hilo no se me ocurre frase hecha, pero si tuviera que traducirla quizá funcione algo como "watchful sleep".


----------



## Ballenero

@Elixabete 

Si no lo encuentras, no importa.

Obra maestra.

*Youtube: Bruce Springsteen "New York City Serenade" at the Main Point Feb. 1975*


----------



## OtroLencho

Ballenero said:


> *Youtube: Bruce Springsteen "New York City Serenade" at the Main Point Feb. 1975*


¿Dices que oíste "*sleep a wink*" en ese video?  Acabo de ver todo el video y no lo encontré.

Por allí del minuto 15 hay mucha repetición de "*baby we could slip away*"... ¿es eso a lo que te refieres?


----------



## cirrus

OtroLencho said:


> Después de repasar todo el hilo no se me ocurre frase hecha, pero si tuviera que traducirla quizá funcione algo como "watchful sleep".


This doesn't work for me - either you're asleep, or you're watchful. The two don't really mix do they?


----------



## OtroLencho

cirrus said:


> This doesn't work for me - either you're asleep, or you're watchful. The two don't really mix do they?


Sure they can, and that's the impression I'm getting about the meaning of "duermevela".

I've never been the mother of a newborn child, but if I'm camping in the forest, I'll immediately come out of a "sound" sleep at the slight noise of a mouse nibbling at my tent.

*Addendum*: Be that as it may, after seeking in-context uses of _duermevela_ in Google Books, I retract my proposal of "watchful sleep"; from what I see in the literature, _duermevela_ appears to describe that half-awake state we all pass in and out of between being fully awake and fully asleep.


----------



## yirgster

Reptiles are *light sleepers*.​
People can be *light sleepers*, so why  couldn't this be used equally for animals.

I also agree per above that *sleep lightly *and _*sleep with one eye open *_are good choices_. _I like the latter the best.


----------



## jilar

cirrus said:


> This doesn't work for me - either you're asleep, or you're watchful. The two don't really mix do they?


Deberías entenderlo igual que entiendes To sleep with one eye open, ¿o acaso conoces a gente que tenga esa capacidad, literal, dormir y mantener un ojo abierto? O cerramos ambos ojos, o hay poquísimas personas que por ciertos problemas abren los ojos mientras duermen, pero no son conscientes ni realmente ven.

Duermevela, tal como propone OtroLencho en inglés, es un sueño, muy ligero, donde a cada poco nos desvelamos y somos conscientes de ello, pero continuamos durmiendo. O si hay algún ruido, el mismo te desvela, conscientemente prestas atención para saber si requiere tu atención, y si no es así, continúas durmiendo.
En fin, un sueño vigilante, literal propuesta del compañero.


----------



## levmac

splurge said:


> Estuve una hora con duermevela.
> I had one hour light sleep?
> 
> Regards



A mí me gusta "doze off". No tiene la connotación de estar vigilante, pero sí es la expresión que utilizaría si, por ejemplo, estaba en el hospital, pendiente de alguien más, pero me dormí una horita quizás sin querer. Se oye mucho como en contraste de un sueño de verdad

INT. In the hospital

"Have you slept?"
"I [kind of] dozed off for about an hour"


----------

